# Back seat stuck up



## cdncableguy (Jul 26, 2006)

The rear seat is stuck upright. I can't get the pin to release. The knob on the top of the seat doesn't move anymore. Any ideas on how to get it working again?


----------



## cdncableguy (Jul 26, 2006)

Got it down!

The rod that screws into the knob broke. So I managed to lever the pin that secures the seat into the various recline positions up enought to move the seat forward. I then had to remove the back platic backing of the seat. Then remove several of the copper rings connecting the fabric to the back of the seat. Carefully pull the fabric to the front to expose the mechanism for the seat release. I can now see where the rod broke. It is connected to a metal pin encased in white plastic. 
I guess a trip into Cranbrook to the Nissan dealership to see about ordering a replacement.


----------



## gfrench057 (Feb 8, 2019)

*release knob on Nissan broken*

The cost to repair this release knob at Nissan dealerships is $700! My release mechanism broke and I can't afford to spend $700 on it, so I am stuck with a hatchback I can't use to haul with. Angry.


----------



## quadraria10 (Jul 6, 2010)

Don't get angry, just fix it. It's basically a rod with a spring latch. Most times it is the plastic pull that gives way and will not stay screwed down on the rod. Solution to that is to get a new one or find a used one to replace it, but you should be able to pull up on the metal rod with vice grips or needle nose pliers to release the latch.
I assume 700 means replacing that rear seat back section entirely. Considering that you can now usually find an X trail at a Pick and Pull yard and that Kenny U Pull in particular charges $19.71 for a rear seat back section, there are far cheaper options available to you. 
Here is a link to the service manual. Find the section for the back seats, and it will tell you how to dismantle everything. Off top of my head, you need to flip the back seat bottom up and that gives you access to a bolt or two that need removing. I doubt it is a very big job. Good luck with your repair!

https://ownersmanuals2.com/make/nissan/x-trail-2006-4143


----------



## MyNissanMyHome (Jul 1, 2020)

My seat just got stuck and it appears to be that the foam breaks down as it wears and falls into the plastic parts jamming them. To fix the smaller back seat I first vacumned around the middle and top with a strong vacumn clean, then use a air pressure blower...from the petrol station to blow our debri that may have fallen into it. Then It was spray with lubricant, not wd40 because that breaks down plastic and rubber. I used an electronics spray to clear grit. Nothing was bent on it as mechanic was claiming because it went up and down straight when I got it unstuck. I realised that it's sticking had more to do with the upper pin pulling spot. It appears that the foam is grabbing it, or equally the plastic around the pin is degrading due to time, rather than wear and tear because I hardly used the pin. Now nothing is broken yet on my car but I put vasaline down the shaft at the bottom and at the very top of it after the spray loosened it up. The spray cost me $AU 10.30. The other seat that is next to it is jammed solid, so I will put the electronics spray on it as well to loosed it up over several days. Initially I will push the pin down then up. Not the other way because that way the spray will spread better along the pin with gravity. Hope this helps. If it is broken, you will have to replace. I suggest if you have to replace with a new plastic / metal pin fibreglass reinforce it, so you will not have to do this process all over. I love my X-Trail. The seats being able to go down was a deal maker. This should be fixed by the manufacturer making it better in the future. More sales then.


----------



## Xtrail2021 (Sep 1, 2021)

cdncableguy said:


> Got it down!
> 
> The rod that screws into the knob broke. So I managed to lever the pin that secures the seat into the various recline positions up enought to move the seat forward. I then had to remove the back platic backing of the seat. Then remove several of the copper rings connecting the fabric to the back of the seat. Carefully pull the fabric to the front to expose the mechanism for the seat release. I can now see where the rod broke. It is connected to a metal pin encased in white plastic.
> I guess a trip into Cranbrook to the Nissan dealership to see about ordering a replacement.


How did you get the pin to release?


----------



## Ryan1777 (Oct 2, 2021)

Xtrail2021 said:


> How did you get the pin to release?


I'm not the original poster, but I had the same issue.
My back seat was stuck and the locking pin wouldn't budge. Was stuck for a couple days.
I ended up getting a flat head screwdriver and scraping the top area of the pin, moving grease and grit. Then spent a while pushing down and up on the knob, until it finally released.


----------

